
What’s Keeping Deep Learning in Academia from Reaching Its Full Potential? - Zephyr314
https://www.datanami.com/2017/11/20/whats-keeping-deep-learning-academia-reaching-full-potential/
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm the author and co-founder of SigOpt (YC W15). Happy to answer any
questions about the post or Bayesian optimization.

Also, SigOpt is completely free for any academic or non-profit research [1].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/edu](https://sigopt.com/edu)

